
Show HN: Hyperapp – 1 KB JavaScript library for building front end apps - jbucaran
https://github.com/hyperappjs/hyperapp
======
Katy8
One thing I'm never sure about with these functional frameworks is memory
allocation. They seem to create new objects willy-nilly, rather than reusing.
Measuring performance of the counter application showed 11Mb garbage
collection after about 30 clicks, and that's with one of the smallest state
objects possible.

I can see this being of use for apps where this kind of performance is not
critical, but when you're animating things this will cause jank. Would love to
see an example with a much larger state, and fast updates during animations.

~~~
highmastdon
Hi, How did you see that GC? I'd like to know how you do this, to see what
happens with my own small tryout with Hyperapp.

------
fiatjaf
What? How come this is so small? How does the rendering happen without a
virtual DOM diff and patch? Where are the functional structures defined?

~~~
jbucaran
Diff and patch does happen via a virtual DOM, which is included in the source
code. State management is also built-in.

------
Beverly898
I like little frameworks like this for tiny apps or sites. Speaking of which
does anyone know any other libraries like this?

~~~
jbucaran
Check out:
[https://github.com/picodom/picodom](https://github.com/picodom/picodom)

------
Georgia786
Great post - thanks for the reply. Definitely will be looking into this more.

